# Dwarf Gourami & Betta?



## AznArth (Dec 24, 2009)

well ive heard people having success keeping a dwarf gourami and betta in a tank together in a 10g. Im not really sure about this because it only depends on the personality of the fish. Will bettas mistake the gourami's as other bettas? logically i think they will because of the fine colors of the gouramis and also gourami's are aggressive to other gourami's, so im not sure if this a good idea.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah....VERY bad plan. Theres about a 98% chance of your betta going after the Gourami, the Gourami going after the betta, or both. Gouramis are from the same family and can be just as aggressive as any betta, in fact it was an Opaline Gourami I had that whipped out practically my entire 50 gallon a few years back, I've never had a betta that aggressive. Not to mention is highly likely that your betta will mistake the Gourami for another betta and go after it like theres no tomorrow.

You _might_ be able to get away with it if you have a VERY large, densely planted tank...but your going to run into some serious issues in a tiny 10 gallon where there isn't nearly enough room for each to establish their own territory.


----------



## FreshFishyWater (Nov 7, 2009)

horrible plan! my betta was almost slaughtered by my dwarf...


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I agree with DragonFish's advice. Don't keep bettas with any fish that belong to the same family as it does.
My dad has a Kissing Gourami that's about 7 years old now, and he's kept it with several different types of fish throughout its lifetime. He's got the nastiest personality I've ever seen! Lol.


----------



## damo2904 (Nov 16, 2009)

I have two dwarf gouramis in with my females & they get on fine.....but with a male i wouldn't know, i wouldn't chance it personally.


----------

